# OOO SHIT!!!!!!!!



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I just got my P's home and one of them looks like it has a huge cut on its stomach!! AHH??! What do I do?? Will it survive??


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Treat it with MelaFix and seperate him.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I don't have that right now? Will salt work?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

aquarium salt will work also


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Ps are very hardy and should survive. If not, you can always take him back.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I just drove 1 hour to get them...damn it..


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

He should be fine. Keep us posted.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Alright. Would it matter if I put salt in there with 2 other "healthy" p's in it?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Wouldn't hurt the others but when they sense one of them is hurt, they will kill it.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Even if they are only 1/2" long??


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

They'll kill each other at any size....you can leave the 2 in but keep an eye on them.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

like mentioned above use some salt and if it gets worse, use melafix. i am moving this to the proper forum.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks.


----------

